# Just mice talk..



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

So I had no idea how many mice I had because i have never done a grand tally. I document litters and pedigrees for the litters but never counted how many mice and i did today and im actually doing a LOT better then I thought. I only have 36 juvenile-adult mice.  I thought I had a lot more. I did just rehome many of them so that helped but I was excited. Now I should write down everyones info... lol but My issue there is, not all my juveniles will make the final cut and become breeders. I cull a few times between the birth of a litter and the weaning of a litter(usually) and then I let them grow up in the community cage(females, males are culled more harshly) until adulthood/breeding age. If they are still nice when they hit breeding age then they are bred. If not, they are rehomed... So thats why I never know how many mice i have. But I was excited to see I only have 36 =] 22 of them are in my HUGE community female cage. Its like a 60-70 gallon tank and the girls love it. Well, Ive rambled enough. Just thought id share


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im pretty much the same way with culling and knowing how many mice I have


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I cull several different times as well, so I have all ages here. Nursery cages, juvie cages, doe groups, breeding buck cages, etc. Counting the babies in the 2 litters I have at the moment, I have 80 mice! Good gravy! Some will be culled or sold of course, but I never thought I'd have so many at once. I can't believe I'm not overwhelmed. Wow, I had no idea until just now. And I have empty cages too! :shock:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Christ you go nothing on me lol!!!
I have about 32-35 boxes, all have between 4-6 in who are either breeders or mothers with litters i then have about 6 running on boxes which one alone contains 29 baby girlys... mmm i do have a lot of mice, i cant help it i love them lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Last I checked I had just over 100 mice. . .

Then I had several more litters, and added 15 ASF rats. :?

Good thing Rodent Fest is coming up!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I don't feel so bad then! I have 21 bins/tanks at the moment and I have several pairs I plan to put together after RF, but so long as everyone is plump, active, healthy and happy (not to mention improvements on their variety) then I suppose it's all good.


----------

